# Moving to Riyadh



## MJBrown1967 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi I am moving to Riyadh from the UK in November to work.was just wanting to get some information regarding living out there social and entertainment things to do I am moving on my own.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi MJBrown...first welcome to Riyadh, I'm egyptian living in Riyadh since 4 yrs. I'd be happy to provide you the information that I have. First what type of accommodation your company providing. .the best for westerns is a western compound. As you may have much space to live freely inside and a better chance to communicate with westerns. There's a group called hash, they gather on weekends and having some desert walking and BBQs
it will be nice to join them. They are westerns also. Some general rules you have to know such as: Alcohol is totally forbidden here and women should cover thier hair and wear abaya (a full covering black dress) , if going around with a woman you may be requested to present a proof of relationship (wife, sister...) but these rules are not applicable in western style compounds. In month of Ramadan you cannot drink, eat, smoke in public during the day time..if you have any more inquiries, please feel free..other members, 0lease add/correct me.


----------



## MJBrown1967 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks rocket1

my company provide me with accomodation for the first 3 months then i get a decenmt allowance to find my own, could you let me know the best sites to look for places to live, do you have any contact details for the hash group ?


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Check this site it will give you some idea. .I don't know anything specific but Google would help. 
Also check the below link for helpful answers too


https://housing.justlanded.com/en/Saudi-Arabia_Riyadh/For-Rent_Houses/1

http://www.expatexchange.com/expat/index.cfm?frmid=289


----------



## coccodrillo (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey MJBrown and any future western expats - do not worry and just move to Riyadh - there are several different worlds in Saudi Arabia and as a westerner you shall be living in one of the better ones ... and no, nobody shall harass you walking with a girl as long as she is from the same racial origin 

Long story short - if you know your ways you won't miss a thing from the UK.


----------



## Boyo (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello,

I am from the UK have an offer of work in Riyadh. I would be an engineer on a construction site.

How is it working out for you? Is it a 6 day week generally? Are there any opportunities for enjoyment in spare time? Quatar and Dubai are not far, but can you visit them or is the exist visa / passport issue too difficult?

Thanks.


----------



## coccodrillo (Jun 24, 2010)

6 days in private sector, 5 days in public.
Shopping and restaurants are the main city attractions; desert driving and camping outside Riyadh; diving in the Red Sea; basically everything depends on what friends you would have as there are many parties and social events going on around but they are well covered and not to be found on the internet.


----------



## coccodrillo (Jun 24, 2010)

oh, forgot, you need a special exit/reentry visa issued by your emplyer and then visiting aany of the gulf countries is not a problem at all. Particularly Bahrain is popular amongst locals and expats where you can find plenty of booze and apparently a female companion too


----------

